# Now A Sob Outbacker



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello All and belated Happy New Year.

We are now officially "SOB Outbackers" as we traded our 210RS for a Cruiser Funfinder 214WSD. While we loved our 210RS this new 2011 Cruiser floor plan really has everything we were looking for in a trailer that is under 25' total length.

I just hope that everything in the new trailer works as well as it did in our Outback.

I enjoy this site and have learned a lot from all of the forums. I hope that it is OK to stay as a member of Outbackers.com even though we are now SOB Outbackers.

Happy 2011 Camping Season.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Good luck with the new purchase. It's always nice to find what you want.

kevin


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I went from a FunFinder 250BHS to the Outback...wanted more space as we spend more time seasonal camping than towing. IMHO the build quality of Fun Finders is far superior to Outback...I had way fewer issues and it just seemed sturdier and better built. Enjoy it!

But pardon my ignorance...what does SOB mean? I've seen it a few times and I know it means you don't have an outback, just not sure what the letters stand for?


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Some Other Brand (like me and my Jayco)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on finding the right trailer for you.








As I always tell people, there are lots of SOB's on the site, and I've even heard rumors of a SOB Moderator....


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Dub said:


> I went from a FunFinder 250BHS to the Outback...wanted more space as we spend more time seasonal camping than towing. IMHO the build quality of Fun Finders is far superior to Outback...I had way fewer issues and it just seemed sturdier and better built. Enjoy it!
> 
> But pardon my ignorance...what does SOB mean? I've seen it a few times and I know it means you don't have an outback, just not sure what the letters stand for?


Thanks All and Dub, that's great to hear about your positive experience with the Fun Finder. I found our 210RS to be a solid and sturdy unit, so if the Fun Finder is as good or better, I will be extremely happy.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Jim B -

Congrats on the new SOB Cruiser purchase









We also recently became new Cruiser owners ourselves with our Shadow Cruiser 260BHS purchase (happy new year to us







)

Good luck and have lots of fun!!


----------

